# IDIRECT TRAINING BOOK FROM IDIRECT دورة في ال vsat الخاص بشركة اي دايركت ...ارجوا الدعاء



## المهندس العرااقي (21 أغسطس 2011)

الروابط


http://www.4shared.com/folder/68t5Y7e7/IDIRECT_TRAINING-vsat.html


----------



## دوج دوج (21 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## المهندس العرااقي (21 أغسطس 2011)

العزيز دوج دوج هذا واجبنا


----------



## eng-sawsan (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله كل خير و وفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ​


----------

